# Shelf In Queen Bed Slideout?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We don't even have our 26RS but I am already thinking mods!!! I wear glasses and have always slept on the "inside". I could really use a little shelf to store glasses a book etc so I can find them in the morning.

Has anyone done this and have pictures and directions on how to do this?

I can't tell you how many times in our pop-up I had to fish for my glasses that fell between the mattress and tent end side.

Chris


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Someone has...just can't remember who. Check over in the member gallery for pics if no one fess's up.

It was nice too....with lighting


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I just built two shelves triangular shaped 4 inches on the sides and used Liquid Nails and quarter round to support. Great fro glasses, coffee cup etc. I put them about 3/4 the way up on the left side.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> I just built two shelves triangular shaped 4 inches on the sides and used Liquid Nails and quarter round to support. Great fro glasses, coffee cup etc. I put them about 3/4 the way up on the left side.
> 
> Outbackgeorgia
> [snapback]24579[/snapback]​


Got any pictures?









Jim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

That was me, I built a shelf for my slide out. See gallery under mods. Kirk


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I hung a decorative shelf over the "headboard"

I got it in one of the home decorating places. It is the kind that looks like carved wood, but is really some kind of plastic foam, so it only weighs a little. It had the keyhole hangers, so I put 2 very short screws into the wall to hang it by. I probably should have hung it with command adhesive strips and I wouldn't have left a hole. It looks like it came with the camper - it holds a small book light, glasses, a little fake fern and the furnace remote.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

That was me, I built a shelf for my slide out. See gallery under mods. Kirk>>>>

You would not happen to have any photos of your shelf to share?


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm looking to do this also, but am TERRIFIED







to drill into the wall of the slide!

Anyone have any suggestions or tips?

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Momto4boyz62 - Here is the photo posted for direct viewing so you don't have to go to the Gallery to see it. (Note: I did not make this but it sure looks like it belongs)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jason...I'm with you!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I have hung many things in the camper using those 3M command adhesive strips with no problems. I hung my towel ring in the bathroom, clothes hook on the bathroom door, even a hook outside for a little sign that I hang outside the door. So far, they stick pretty well, and come off cleanly. I put little screws in for the shelf, but could have used the command strips.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Andy,

That's cool.

I bought some of those instant corner shelves off ebay. BIG mistake.

First, the corners in the outback aren't 100% SQUARE. Duh. So they don't fit quite snug. And being plastic, there is no way of shaving down a side to fit.

And that plastic beading in the corner of the slide disrupts the locking mechanism on the shelf.

The school of hard knocks has one more graduate.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

We install some Wire baskets after we converted the Queen Bed into a Kingsize bed. They are great for books and glass and other stuf....


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We install some Wire baskets after we converted the Queen Bed into a Kingsize bed. They are great for books and glass and other stuf.... 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Got any pics????


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, got pics?









My friend suggested the same thing but I can't quite picture it in my head.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

GOT THE IDEA FROM AN OUTBACKER IN AUSTIN. WILL TAKE PICTURE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AND POST THEM. IT ONLY TOOK ABOUT 2 HOURS (FOR MY PART) AND ABOUT 3 HOURS FOR THE BOLSTER THAT MY MOTHER IN LAW MADE.

COST WAS ABOUT 40 DOLLARS FOR MY SUPPLIES AND ABOUT 50 FOR THE BOLSTER.


----------

